# Polyergus ants



## Swipht (Mar 25, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone has seen any of these ants floating around. They enslave the babbies, and eggs of other ant collonies. Think they'd be fun to keep, and watch them raid other ant farms.

Sorry I think I posted this in the wrong section


----------

